# Heading powder - when to add?



## Bribie G (26/5/16)

Anyone used it? Mangrove Jack's Heading Powder gives directions on how to mix, but just says "add to the brew".
At what stage, bottling / kegging or in the boil?

I plan to experiment with it to see if it enhances styles that specify "long lasting head" - to scrub up some comp entries so hope it's in the bottling so I can do side by sides.

I know I know... but I used to show dogs and it's the equivalent of dusting your poodle's feet with talcum powder before stepping into the ring or plucking a few white hairs off your foxie's muzzle. Comps are comps


----------



## MHB (26/5/16)

There are a couple of different forms of "heading" additives, there was one called Big Head a liquid that you could add to the bottle by the drop, sounds like it would be the best for what you are looking to accomplish.
You should be able to dissolve up some of the powder and add a measured amount to the bottle.
Just don't overdo it, starts to look a bit like a detergent head, not very attractive, a little reinforces the head that you already have, but I don't think it will fix a headless beer.
Mark


----------



## Lionman (27/7/16)

Steep some carapils. It's meant to be very good for head retention and it's an actual real beer ingredient.


----------



## Gigantorus (24/8/16)

Lionman said:


> Steep some carapils. It's meant to be very good for head retention and it's an actual real beer ingredient.


x2.

Steep say 300grams or 400grams of CaraPils and you'll have excellent head retention. It's much more natural as well.


----------

